# Socialscope invite?



## dutchy716 (Jun 9, 2011)

Who's got one for me?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## JohnKuczek (Jun 13, 2011)

I'm looking, too. Had it way back when on BlackBerry, loved it, want to compare it to the now unsupported TweetDeck.


----------



## s22lane (Jul 19, 2011)

I have [email protected] on twitter.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Xparent Red Tapatalk


----------



## dutchy716 (Jun 9, 2011)

s22lane said:


> I have [email protected] on twitter.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Xparent Red Tapatalk


Hey s22lane. I just followed you. @jdutchy


----------



## s22lane (Jul 19, 2011)

Gave john...above...last one...give me a sec and I'll see what I can do.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Xparent Red Tapatalk


----------



## JohnKuczek (Jun 13, 2011)

dutchy716 said:


> Hey s22lane. I just followed you. @jdutchy


Do you still need one?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## dutchy716 (Jun 9, 2011)

JohnKuczek said:


> Do you still need one?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Yes I do.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

